# Univega Flyte 850 22"



## Jekyll1000 (15. Juni 2011)

Preis: *379.- â¬*

Details: hood.guthuhn.de/0042125867

Mehr Bilder:

































Kein "high end" aber ein zuverlÃ¤ssiges Zweitrad mit vernÃ¼nftigen Komponenten.

BTW: Biete auÃerdem noch ein *Canondale Jekyll 1000 SL* an !


----------



## Jekyll1000 (31. August 2011)

Frame ist *Verkauft !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

